#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Открытие Ступы Просветления в Москве

## Чёга

Открытие ступы Просветления

*Видео*


18 июня 2007 года на территории Центра-музея имени Н.К.Рериха состоялось открытие ступы Просветления, которая была построена с благословения Его Святейшества Дуджома Трулмингпы Санге Пема Шета Ринпоче – главы линии Дуджом Терсар. 
В построении ее принимали участие Пема Ранриг Дордже Ринпоче и его российские ученики. Спонсором проекта является Тибетский Дом в Москве, частные благотворители.

Подробнее__

Фото отсюда__

_IMHO, эпохальное событие для России._

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

эта вторая ступа! первая в ботаническом саду в японском саду правда она уже декоративная.  :Mad:  ее привезли из японии специально для сада.

----------


## Александр С

> эта вторая ступа! первая в ботаническом саду в японском саду правда она уже декоративная.  ее привезли из японии специально для сада.


А это не пагода? Я думал, что это пагода.

----------


## dongen

ступа на заднем плане фото прослеживается, за пагодой  :Smilie:

----------


## Митрий

Мне кажется, декоративную ступу можно не считать. "Декоративно" Так Приходящий... гм.... )))

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Мне кажется, декоративную ступу можно не считать. "Декоративно" Так Приходящий... гм.... )))


 :Mad:  о чем говорить если Изображение Благословенного Татхагаты используют все кому ни лень :Mad: 
начиная будда барами заканчивая дхарма кафе  :Frown:  Там хоть ступа в саду!

кстати вот видео с открытия  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eY36egV1Ko

----------


## Б.К.

Когда я смотрю на фото у меня учащается пульс (от радости и чего-то еще). Надо обязательно к ней съездить. ИМХО, эпохально, согласен.
А что в Ступе, неизвестно? Может, реликвии какие-нибудь??

----------


## Naldjorpa

Молитв там точно, много =), их в Элесте закатывали, кажись именно для этой ступы =), в Тилопа центре =), я как раз в это время там останавливался летом =).

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мы теперь в ступы с DVD диски ложим, в которых тексты и изображения. Нарезаем кучу дисков и ложим, 21 век однако. Святость от этого не уменьшиться, только увеличиться... на диск помещается больше текстов и дисков можно больше положить, бумажные носители конечно же совсем не отменяются.

----------


## Dondhup

Жаль что диски не долго хранят информацию.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Сидим с другом сейчас в РЦИ (на улице ночь) печатаем тексты на ксероксе.
Все для ступы.

----------


## Топпер

> Мы теперь в ступы с DVD диски ложим, в которых тексты и изображения. Нарезаем кучу дисков и ложим, 21 век однако. Святость от этого не уменьшиться, только увеличиться... на диск помещается больше текстов и дисков можно больше положить, бумажные носители конечно же совсем не отменяются.


А у божеств, или кто там есть, точно найдётся нужный кодак, что бы прочесть DVD? С обычной грамотой то у них полегче.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А у божеств, или кто там есть, точно найдётся нужный кодак, что бы прочесть DVD? С обычной грамотой то у них полегче.


Ну как вам сказать.
 :Big Grin: 
Положу им дистрибутив Линукса со всеми фитчами и ноутбук.

----------

Raudex (13.05.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Сидим с другом сейчас в РЦИ (на улице ночь) печатаем тексты на ксероксе.
> Все для ступы.


В соседнем кабинете стоял ризограф... перешли на него и сделали все за пару часов.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Топпер

> Ну как вам сказать.
> 
> Положу им дистрибутив Линукса со всеми фитчами и ноутбук.


Тогда точно будет работать  :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

Да замечательно и не случайно  что тибетцы почитают  Рериха Н.К.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

кстати друзья не знаете где можно достать техническую документации к ступе. ну чертежи все остальное????? :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

могу отправить по электронке чертежи, расчеты ступы бодхичитты. 
в проекте создание полной тех документации на все виды ступ, правда для этого нужно уделить время, которого всегда очень мало.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> могу отправить по электронке чертежи, расчеты ступы бодхичитты. 
> в проекте создание полной тех документации на все виды ступ, правда для этого нужно уделить время, которого всегда очень мало.


dtctkmxfr@mail.ru
был бы очень признателен и благодарен брат :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я думал е-майл по ПС дадите, а то щас вам спаму придет.
Отправьте по ПС, а здесь сотрите.

----------


## Olga

> В соседнем кабинете стоял ризограф... перешли на него и сделали все за пару часов.


а потом резать да руками-то крутить - оно всяко дооолго!..

----------


## Ондрий

> а потом резать да руками-то крутить - оно всяко дооолго!..


Это хорошая практика. Мне нравилось их крутить.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Вчера община Ниппондзан Мёходзи официльно получила в долгосрочную аренду участок земли в красивом месте близ Луганска (Украина) для постройки Ступы Мира.

----------

